# Calendar app that uses Google's notification settings



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

I've been using Calengoo which has a great interface but it doesn't FULLY integrate with the notification settings you find if you log in to Google Calendar through your web browser.

Basically what I'm looking for is seamless two-way syncing of notifications. Let me explain:
I want to have different default notification settings for each calendar IN THE APP like I do on a desktop browser.
I want to be able to set the default notification settings in either the app or the web interface and have those settings sync. (In other words, if I change the settings for my imported Facebook calendar on the web interface, I want to see the default notifications change accordingly in my app.)
If I change the notifications for an already created event I want those changes to sync.
When I'm creating a new event within the app, I want there to be an option to override the default notification settings JUST FOR THE ONE EVENT.

If there are no apps that integrate can integrate at this level with the Google Calendar, is there an alternate cloud calendar that has an accompanying app that WILL do this?

Any help would be appreciated. Please ask questions if I haven't adequately explained what I'm looking for.


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

i've been using Pure Grid Calendar Widgetsince i rooted my phone, and love it. Works perfectly with Google calendar, and you can input from the widget. Lots of different skins as well


----------



## goldsmitht (Jun 13, 2011)

Couldn't get this to load on work computer, but goes with my other post

Calendar is also scrollable, even tho it doesn't list miui as one of the programs that allows scrolling. so all in all, a good calendar program

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kwest12 (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks goldsmitht, I'll give it a shot and see if it has the features I'm looking for. I appreciate the help!


----------

